# Gaming laptop under 1 lakh



## vicky2008 (Sep 29, 2013)

I am looking for a good gaming laptop under 1 lakh.

Fav brands: dell, alienware
dislike: Apple

no other preferences except good graphics card above 750M possibly sli.

I had y510p in mind but the fact that it is no sli kept me from buying it. Currently considering m14x with has a model at 1.2 lakh. I can stretch to that at max but believe that other brands will give me best specs. Please help guys.

I want to buy it near puja vacation.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2013)

Get Asus G75VW or G75VW from amazon/newegg/ishopinternational


----------



## $hadow (Sep 30, 2013)

No no a big NO for y510p sli. Reason being it is not a gaming laptop but a high end multimedia laptop it will heat up rapidly.  Since you are spending a big amount either go for Luffy suggestion ^^ or if you are not sure a about importing one go for dell.


----------



## vicky2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

$hadow said:


> No no a big NO for y510p sli. Reason being it is not a gaming laptop but a high end multimedia laptop it will heat up rapidly.  Since you are spending a big amount either go for Luffy suggestion ^^ or if you are not sure a about importing one go for dell.



Any particular suggestions for a Dell? The problem is I don't have anyone who can get it from us now for me and the import is huge if I order internationally.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 1, 2013)

In the local market try to find asus rog 15 inch laptop. It might be definitely be there as its 17 inch version is launched then definitely 15 inch might be there.

just try. IDK You might be lucky


----------



## vicky2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> In the local market try to find asus rog 15 inch laptop. It might be definitely be there as its 17 inch version is launched then definitely 15 inch might be there.
> 
> just try. IDK You might be lucky



I live in Delhi so I guess Nehru place? Btw any specific models? I have seen an Alienware 14x with 4700qx, 750gb HDD+64gb ssd, 765m nvidia, 14" 1080p ips display with 8 gigs ram at 1.21 lakh. Do you think any other laptop can match that? I need as I am going to college so 17" is a bit large for me.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 1, 2013)

It's good I'm just telling to go check the local market for asus rog 3rd gen i7 version. If you get it it will be cheaper and much better

by the way that alienware isn't too much out of your budget??

There is 15 inch of asus rog also so just try to find in local market.


----------



## vicky2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> It's good I'm just telling to go check the local market for asus rog 3rd gen i7 version. If you get it it will be cheaper and much better
> 
> by the way that alienware isn't too much out of your budget??
> 
> There is 15 inch of asus rog also so just try to find in local market.



yeah it is a bit out of my budget. Along with what my parents are giving me, I will have to spend all my savings and give up the idea of a new mobile phone. So I want it to be cheaper if possible.

What do u think is a good enough graphics card? I think 750m will not last very long personally.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 1, 2013)

vicky2008 said:


> yeah it is a bit out of my budget. Along with what my parents are giving me, I will have to spend all my savings and give up the idea of a new mobile phone. So I want it to be cheaper if possible.
> 
> What do u think is a good enough graphics card? I think 750m will not last very long personally.


750m will last for 2 to 3 years with ease.


----------



## shubham6300 (Oct 1, 2013)

if you are more inclined towards Dell, then you may select Dell's new 7000 series

Buy Dell Inspiron 15(7537) laptop online from best store | compuindia


----------



## nitheeshr (Oct 1, 2013)

the 14 inch version of ROG is G46VW.. It has a GTX 660M only.. better look for any other laptop..


----------



## vicky2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

I am confused about the other laptops like the dell 7000 series or Lenovo y510p just because of the graphics card. I am actually confused how big the difference will be between 765m and 750m. I have seen the benchmarks but I am not sure if the higher end graphics card and the 64gb SSD make up for the extra cost keeping in mind that both the above mentioned laptops are 15.4" while the Alienware only is 14". Please help guys.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 1, 2013)

^^Check your pm I replied you regarding this.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Oct 2, 2013)

vicky2008 said:


> I am confused about the other laptops like the dell 7000 series or Lenovo y510p just because of the graphics card. I am actually confused how big the difference will be between 765m and 750m. I have seen the benchmarks but I am not sure if the higher end graphics card and the 64gb SSD make up for the extra cost keeping in mind that both the above mentioned laptops are 15.4" while the Alienware only is 14". Please help guys.



a gtx 765m make a 750m take a poop if u ask me.
about the ssd... i dunno. Never used one...!

dont even bother considering the dell lappy. before you know it, your cpu will start bottlenecking the gpu !

if you can buy the laptop with gtx 765m... go for it. but personally speaking... even though a gtx 765m is badass... its not worth spending 40-50K extra! either get it imported for a cheaper price or simply go grab the Gt 750m. Save the 50k and replace you laptop sooner than you were planning. much better idea if u ask me.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 2, 2013)

vicky2008 said:


> I live in Delhi so I guess Nehru place? Btw any specific models? I have seen an Alienware 14x with 4700qx, 750gb HDD+64gb ssd, 765m nvidia, 14" 1080p ips display with 8 gigs ram at 1.21 lakh. Do you think any other laptop can match that? I need as I am going to college so 17" is a bit large for me.



You want to see a laptop which matches the above?  check my siggy and read the review, it will make some aliens pee in pants. and it dint touch 1L mark. suggestions for you, any gaming laptop which you see, read about will always be above 1L price bracket if you try to buy from india. everyone knows now about import duties and absurd customs. Try to fetch ROG series laptop with at least GTX 770M from abroad.



nitheeshr said:


> the 14 inch version of ROG is G46VW.. It has a GTX 660M only.. better look for any other laptop..



GT 750M is good 8% faster than GTX660M, its a very good card. can run latest games in mid-high settings and will also run upcoming games  in med-high HD res for at least a year.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 2, 2013)

^^looks like he is kinda unsure about importing a laptop. That is why he is asking for laptop which is available in India.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 2, 2013)

1L on a gaming laptop in india--> Worst investment ever. get any laptop with GT750M


----------



## $hadow (Oct 2, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> 1L on a gaming laptop in india--> Worst investment ever. get any laptop with GT750M



Yeah absolutely right coz there is no vfm Laptops available for such a big amount.  And I am satisfied with 755m as of now. As it is running all the games on med to high setting and will also run the games in future on low to mid setting. Will over clock the gpu later on.


----------



## vicky2008 (Oct 4, 2013)

I visited the local market today and really liked Asus G750JX-CV069P Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 24GB/ 1.5TB/ Win8 Pro/ 3GB Graph). It is for 1.3 lakh exact. What do you say guys? The only thing it lacks is an SSD. How big is the lack of SSD going to hurt? The upgrade is for 8000 but all specs r updrade when considering the Alienware 14x


----------



## $hadow (Oct 4, 2013)

Go with Asus


----------



## vicky2008 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks. Now just want to know about the performance hit due to not having the SSD before I finally place my order. Flipkart has some decent SSD for rs 8000 which I can upgrade later I think so but can anyone confirm this? BTW can I setup the two internal HDD as raid or is any special equipment needed for raid? Sorry no idea about raid. The screen is glossy. Is it a big issue? Being a 17.3" do u guys think it is too big for college. BTW the weight is 4.5kg. A bit heavy but I think I can carry it around. What do u guys think?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 5, 2013)

^^Well it is a big fat machine in terms of its size. Carrying around can be a pain but still manageable.


----------



## vicky2008 (Oct 6, 2013)

How are vinyl skins for protection of the upper skin? I dont want the new laptop to have scratches. Or do I go for the transparent ones? Do u guys suggest that I extend the warranty for 2 extra years for 5000 rupees?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 6, 2013)

vicky2008 said:


> I am looking for a good gaming laptop under 1 lakh.
> 
> Fav brands: dell, alienware
> dislike: Apple
> ...



Here is one laptop from Alienware which is costing around 1,18,000.
Alienware 14 Laptop Details | Dell India


----------



## nitheeshr (Oct 7, 2013)

$hadow said:


> ^^Well it is a big fat machine in terms of its size. Carrying around can be a pain but still manageable.



you are right. im still looking for a desent 17.3" backpack. the one i saw was from wildcraft. its not much of a laptop backpack. if you want to carry it comfortably, go with everki beacon or slappa mask. a bit costly but see the review of it in youtube and then decide.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alienware 14 is crap, the vanilla comes with a 750m and that too with a tag over lac...go for the ROG one, if it has 770m its still a hell better deal


----------



## sanny16 (Oct 8, 2013)

Go for Alienware 14


Alienware 14 Laptop Details | Dell India


----------



## vicky2008 (Oct 8, 2013)

ROG G750jx comes with i7 4700hq, Nvidia 770m with 2 GB GDDR5 VRAM, 24 GB 1600 MHz ram, 1.5 TB 7200 rpm HDD (I will later swap out one for a SSD), 17.3" Glare 3D capable screen. So I think I will go for this as the upgrade for just 12000 rupees when compared to the Alienware 14x is huge and Alienware 17x which I should compare it with costs 1.89 lakh for the same configuration with 16Gigs of ram.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 8, 2013)

Have you placed the order uptill now or not for the ROG??


----------



## vicky2008 (Oct 8, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Have you placed the order uptill now or not for the ROG??


Not till now. The model is not currently in stock. It is supposed to come soon. The stores will get the info in one or two days and only then take orders. They don't even know the exact price now but the info will be available by Wednesday and the laptops are expected to arrive here by 15th October. Why do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## Aerrow (Oct 8, 2013)

@OP

I agree with the senior members here.. investing that much on a lappy in india is a waste.. gaming being the priority, 750ms are available at sub 70k. Save the rest for a better machine later or get a better phone. You can save the pocket money even..

Also consider the resale value. Definitely not a good idea..


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 8, 2013)

@op check your PM bro, try digging local market for lesser price on that ROG lappy, flipkart has bit overpriced it.


----------



## vicky2008 (Oct 8, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> @op check your PM bro, try digging local market for lesser price on that ROG lappy, flipkart has bit overpriced it.


Yeah I know. The Flipkart link was just for reference as it had the exact stats. The local price is 135000 in but I know that there is still some bargaining left


----------



## $hadow (Oct 8, 2013)

I said so coz we already have a long conversation regarding this. So I was a bit confused that whether you have ordered or not.  
Well I should advise you check your local market as prices do get manageable after bargain.


----------



## vicky2008 (Oct 12, 2013)

Bought g750jx. Its awesome. Te built quality is great. Having some problem setting up the 3d glasses. TH screen turns black when I run the setup. Lets see what happens.I will visit the shop where I bought it to and show them the problem.


----------



## nitheeshr (Oct 12, 2013)

vicky2008 said:


> ROG G750jx comes with i7 4700hq, *Nvidia 770m with 2 GB GDDR5 VRAM*, 24 GB 1600 MHz ram, 1.5 TB 7200 rpm HDD (I will later swap out one for a SSD), 17.3" Glare 3D capable screen. So I think I will go for this as the upgrade for just 12000 rupees when compared to the Alienware 14x is huge and Alienware 17x which I should compare it with costs 1.89 lakh for the same configuration with 16Gigs of ram.



are you sure its 770m? 770m has 3 gb gddr5 while 765m has 2 gb gddr5..


----------



## vicky2008 (Oct 12, 2013)

nitheeshr said:


> are you sure its 770m? 770m has 3 gb gddr5 while 765m has 2 gb gddr5..


My mistake. It is 3 gb not 2 gb. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 12, 2013)

Well your problem is kinda weird.


----------



## vicky2008 (Oct 12, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Well your problem is kinda weird.


I went to the store with the laptop and they have agreed to have it replaced after they show it to their main engineer on Monday. But due to lack of new stock, it will take around 10 days to get a new one.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 12, 2013)

That's f up dude.  10 days is a lot but I guess that the laptop is still in working condition so you can manage around.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 13, 2013)

vicky2008 said:


> Bought g750jx. Its awesome. Te built quality is great. Having some problem setting up the 3d glasses. TH screen turns black when I run the setup. Lets see what happens.I will visit the shop where I bought it to and show them the problem.



did u have the option to upgrade that 770M to 780M?


----------



## nitheeshr (Oct 14, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> did u have the option to upgrade that 770M to 780M?


no. asus still solder the gfx card to the board. but there is a variant with 780m.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 14, 2013)

nitheeshr said:


> no. asus still solder the gfx card to the board. but there is a variant with 780m.



I did not ask you the question. Everyone knows the gfx is embedded, I was asking *vicky* if he had the option to go for the 780M


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks like vicky is unavailable for the answer so let's wait for the answer.


----------



## vicky2008 (Oct 14, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Looks like vicky is unavailable for the answer so let's wait for the answer.


Very sorry guys was a bit busy today. No the highest card available currently in the local market here is 770m. And the price jump is huge. Initially the budget was 1 lakh but I stretched till this point. I cannot go further


----------



## $hadow (Oct 15, 2013)

vicky2008 said:


> Very sorry guys was a bit busy today. No the highest card available currently in the local market here is 770m. And the price jump is huge. Initially the budget was 1 lakh but I stretched till this point. I cannot go further


Still a good buy.


----------

